

YC S15 invites will be sent out today - mamoriamohit

As the invites (or rejections) will land in 1000s of inboxes today, 3% will be seen packing their bags for the interview and others will get back to building their startups.<p>Let&#x27;s do one thing - the 97% who won&#x27;t get the chance of interview will post their product&#x27;s homepage and demo URL in this thread so that we all can provide crowd-feedback to them.<p>The happier 3% are also invited to share their products&#x2F;demo as well.<p>Let&#x27;s do it, then?
======
berpasan
Apparently they invite about 10% of the applicants for the interviews (I've
read somewhere last year they had 5k applications and 400 interviews). This
obviously must depend on the number of applications.

------
leeraj
Great idea, this will really encourage the ones who didn't make it to this
round. An awesome community can be built this way too!

------
partiallogic
Exciting, going to be a long nervous night.

~~~
mamoriamohit
Exactly. Invites are sent sometime around 6pm PDT.

Fingers crossed.

~~~
berpasan
A partner at YC just said on another HN thread that invites will be sent at
midnight PT. reply

~~~
mamoriamohit
Midnight PDT of April 10 has already passed.

Or did he mean midnight of April 11th? Not sure.

~~~
juanignacio
katm (Kat Manalac, I guess) YC Partner said midnight about 1h ago. So that
would be in 10 hours. Good luck!

